# 7th Annual Bay Bash - BIG MONEY



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just wanted to post the 7th annual bay bash and redfish roundup will be had at poor mans country club in Rockport July 22-23. Last years winners took home around 60K. Only inshore tourney I know That pays that kinda money out still. I know theres a lot of us that have been waiting on this kinda tourney for a long time. With more boats really the sky is the limit on payout.

http://www.rockporttournament.com/files/7thbaybash2016Adj.pdf


----------

